# Interstitial Cystitis



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

Does anyone here have IC? I heard that many people have IC and IBS. I am one of those lucky ones.







I think I've had it since I was 11 and I'm 27 now. I always thought they were just bladder/UTIs and most of my doctors just gave me antibiotics and the burning would go away for a little while.I finally found a new urologist and she did a cystoscopy with hydrodistension and said I have IC. She put me on Elmiron. If you have any ideas or suggestions on how you deal with it please share.


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm sorry you have to deal with both things! That is not fun!! I guess the only suggestion I can give you is to treat your IBS with whatever you decide after reading through the various posts, and just check with your dr or pharmacist that if you are on any meds for the IBS, they don't have a negative interaction with Elmiron. I do know that Bentyl is an antispasmodic used for IBS, but is also used to treat UTI's as it relaxes the bladder and the muscles, etc. I always noticed that I peed more often using the Bentyl. Just make sure your fluid intake is a good amount. Again, I'm sorry for your ailments. Sucks, doesn't it?!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm being stupid probably but interstitial cystitis - whats that - I suffer intermittently with cystitis - which heaven knows is bad enough - I'm a terrible culprit for not drinking enough fluid.Whatever, it sounds terrible and you have my deepest sympathy.Sue xxx


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I also have the burning at the base of the bladder.I haven't been formally diagnose with IC tho.The diagnosis sucks like IBS(exclusion







)Let me know how it goes with your treatment.Check this board:http://www.ic-network.com/forum/index.php


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

SueV- It's an inflamatory condition of the bladder, it can cause frequent urination, burning, urine retension, blood in urine and pain....it basically feels like a UTI/bladder infection but if the doctor does a urine test it will come back as negative for bacteria. They don't know why it happens some doctors believe it's an autoimmune disease and the body is attacking itself, and others believe that it may have been caused by a previous infection. What they do agree on is that the protective layer (GAG Layer) of the bladder that protects it from toxins in the urine is damaged or has leaks in it, so the urine is getting in and irritating it. My doctor put me on a medicine called Elmiron, and it's supposed to restore the GAG layer back into the bladder, personally I don't see a differance I'm no better nor am I worse but the medicine can take as long as 3-6 months before you start to see a difference I've only been on it since March. Here's some links about ICNKUDIC websiteIC support websiteIC network


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Hi chicakms,I'm sorry you have IC.It was thought that I did at one time too, but I didn't. My bladder troubles were related to having a lot of C and although I am primarily D, I do have bladder troubles when I get C.I do know a lady who was diagnosed with IC also, years agne of things ( which may be mentioned in the links you provided) is that you have to watch your diet. Spicy foods or things like caffeine and tomatoes can aggravate it.I hope you find relief from your symptoms.Jeanne


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks Jeanne, I have notice that Gatorade and orange juice bother me so I stay away from them. A lady I work with also has it, and has told me some of the foods to stay away from.Between IBS and IC what am I going to eat now


----------

